# New condo fit-out



## Miles Quartermaine (Jun 13, 2009)

Aussie and wife have just purchased new condo in Georgetown. Hoping to move in around September. Developers design team not effective thus far. Advice on alternate designers and/or fit-out practioners would be most welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------

